# Channel Mapping Issue



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

Last Thursday, my 211 started showing the Hi-Definition Channels along with their Standard Definition counterparts. In front of channel 140 is channel 140HD, using ESPN as an example. HBO appears the same way. The problem is, when I change the channel to 140, the receiver goes directly to the Hi-Definition channel. This would be fine if I had intended to watch a Hi-Definition program, but many programs are not broadcast in Hi-Definition yet. Is there any way to opt out of the feature where the receiver goes straight to 140HD, etc. ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

In the local channels setup (where your OTAs are added) all of the new mapdowns can be disabled. You can also go to LOCKS and lock out then hide the individual mapdowns (like most other channels) if you like some and don't like others.

Curiosity --- why wouldn't you want to watch a program in HD? The intent is to give you the best picture possible when typing in "140" ... even if that is an upconvert the HD version is a better picture than the SD version.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

The HD channel when it is showing SD programming looks at least as good as the SD counerpart. So like Mr. Long I don't see a problem. are you saying that the HD channel looks worse?


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> In the local channels setup (where your OTAs are added) all of the new mapdowns can be disabled. You can also go to LOCKS and lock out then hide the individual mapdowns (like most other channels) if you like some and don't like others.
> 
> Curiosity --- why wouldn't you want to watch a program in HD? The intent is to give you the best picture possible when typing in "140" ... even if that is an upconvert the HD version is a better picture than the SD version.


Thanks for your response.

I tried to lock out the channel, but the receiver still tunes to it and asks for a password to continue and then goes straight to the HD channel.

As for your question, the way my TV is set up, my RF output goes into a TIVO, where I do most of my TV viewing, and my HD output goes into my HD input for my HD viewing. So, when I view upconverted SD programming through the RF input, I get a harshly letterboxed picture. I get a full screen through the RF on a standard SD channel.

This is only an issue when my TIVO records "Pardon The Interruption" and soon, presumably "Baseball Tonight" both of which I would rather see full-screen in SD. It's only a mild irritation at most, and I'm still looking for a work around.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Probably the best bet is to disable the new mapdowns, especially with the limited SD outputs of the ViP-211. (HD can only be shown letterboxed or zoomed on SD outputs. Zoomed would be best for SD upconverts on ESPN but not for real HD or stretchconverts such as TNT.)

MENU-6-8 Local Channels
Chan Display (in the middle of the screen)
Under DishHD Channels select Disable. This kills the new downmapping.
Exit using DONE.

Not sure why locking it doesn't work. It works on my machine (L345).
I do have "HIDE LOCKED" selected, which may be the difference.


----------



## Behmer01655 (Jan 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> Probably the best bet is to disable the new mapdowns, especially with the limited SD outputs of the ViP-211. (HD can only be shown letterboxed or zoomed on SD outputs. Zoomed would be best for SD upconverts on ESPN but not for real HD or stretchconverts such as TNT.)
> 
> MENU-6-8 Local Channels
> Chan Display (in the middle of the screen)
> ...


James, Thank you very much. It's working perfectly now.


----------



## Suomi (Jan 7, 2006)

I just noticed this new "feature" last night. I only use the quotation marks because I find it silly that keying in 182 goes to DiscoveryHD, and not plain old Discovery. It would be a good feature if those two channels ever actually simulcast their content. It is nice for the channels which show the same programming on the SD and HD versions though.


----------

